
Tech backlash: ‘Maybe Silicon Valley needs to be taken down to size’ - spking
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03/19/has-silicon-valley-lost-its-cool/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Who are the real enablers? The Valley or The Hill?

